# 2013 Summer League



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

John Jenkins
Mike Scott
Shelvin Mack
Kyle Weems
Adonis Thomas
Ed Daniel
Jared Cunningham
Mike Muscala
Dennis Schroeder
John Millsap
Boban Marjanovic
Sergiy Gladyr
Eric Dawson
Lucas Nogueira (?)

Gonna add more names as they are signed. Really want to see some development out of Jenkins.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Does this mean Al is on the SL team, too? lol

http://instagram.com/p/bXUjUOMly_/

Cool that he's there tho.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Starting line-up for the first game: Schröder, Jenkins, Weems, Scott and Nogueira.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ric Bucher ‏@RicBucher 



> Hawks PG Dennis Schröder scores layup, glares at ref for no and-1. Takes it out on Heat PG, picks him at midcourt for another layup.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I missed this game, but watched the first one. 

Dennis is exciting with the ball in his hands. Nice handles and vision. He has no jump shot and isn't a lock down defender, so it will be very hard to play him a lot as a rookie. 

Bebe just needs to fill out, and he should be a double double threat in two years.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He can hit a shot when he's open though, even if his mechanics need a little tweaking. By the numbers he was one of the best catch and shoot players in European basketball last year, so he's already a better shooter than Rajon Rondo.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

John Jenkins with 19 points in the win over Miami.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

From ESPN:



> Through two games in Las Vegas, Dennis Schroder has done nothing to dismiss comparisons to Rajon Rondo. Like Rondo, Schroder's exceptional quickness enables him to penetrate on offense and pressure opposing ballhandlers. He used good footwork to hound Miami guard Anthony Marshall all night Sunday, forcing eight turnovers, and handed out eight assists. The Rondo similarity extends to Schroder's weaknesses. He missed both perimeter attempts -- one was wide right by at least a foot -- and he'll have to make the simple pass rather than forcing the issue and turning the ball over, as he did three times.


Jenkins is scoring, but he has the green light and is putting up a bunch of shots. He needs to be more efficient in the regular season when he's the fifth or sixth option.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

8 assists and 3 turnovers is nothing to scoff at, it's not ideal, but I wouldn't say he's forcing too much judging by that statline. 

Shame to hear he's not shooting well, I didn't pull that out of my ass though, DraftExpress whipped up a chart that listed him as a top 5 catch and shoot player per possession in European basketball. I like how exciting the kid is though, I wonder if the plan is to move Teague down the line. Though I think Teague could make a fun combo guard off the bench too.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh yeah. I am pleased with his stat lines. He's 19 years old, and we got him towards the middle of a terrible draft class.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's strange because you had heard it was almost a lock he was going late lotto, very happy he slid to us. I thought he had a lot of positive buzz around him predraft, maybe some teams were scared off by his shot. Though I really wish we would have brought in Sergey Karasev instead of Nogueira. I have a feeling Karasev is going to be really good, him and Kyrie could click together (as I think him and Shcroeder would have).


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think we didn't draft him because we already have a shooting wing in Jenkins, but yeah. Nogueira is definitely a two year project. Honestly, I would rather keep him in the NBA or NBDL than Spain. He won't play, but he can work with our coaches in practice and hit the weight room.


----------



## spencert15 (Jun 11, 2013)

does anyone think shelvin mack is going to get some decent run during the regular season? i really liked watching him at butler, so i'm hoping he does


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Karasev is a SF through and through though, he's 6'7" 200lbs. I think our deficiencies down low made the hole at C very obvious, but I'd rather they just drafted the best player instead of reaching for a position. This is probably the right draft to reach for a position if you're ever going to, but Karasev looks like a no brainer lotto talent to me.

I do at least like the way Nogueira runs the floor, and he can affect peoples shot already. Doesn't seem lost when moving the ball, which is always a bonus from young raw centers. I agree that I would much rather have him on the Hawks roster and let him DNP - Coaches Decision all year while he hits the weights. He's probably never going to bulk up enough to deal with guys like Dwight Howard, but if he can work on his body he looks like a big man who can walk and chew gum (Jalen Rose reference).


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

spencert15 said:


> does anyone think shelvin mack is going to get some decent run during the regular season? i really liked watching him at butler, so i'm hoping he does


He's playing well, I'm sure he'll get some minutes. But with Teague/Shroeder/Lou Will all getting PG minutes, he might be the odd man out most games.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I really Like Dennis Shroeder, he's gonna be better then Teague in the long term. Hawks have a good future with him and Noguiera(sp?), alongside Horford.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Mike Scott = BEAST!

He finishes with 27 points, including a perfect 13-13 from the free throw line, in a 96-87 loss to the Spurs.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dennis looking really good again tonight.

If all goes well, Atlanta should be able to trade Teague next summer. Hopefully, he has a big year so we can get a good draft pick (be funny if it's Milwaukee).


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

Just watched the recent game. Some nice matchups there and Schröder did quite well. He has a nice pace and had a good view. Also some good jumpshots. But you also saw that he is just 19 and still has lots to learn. But in 1-3 years I think he can become a starter in a NBA team.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...chroeder-has-a-patience-that-few-rookies-have



> Atlanta Hawks rookie point guard Dennis Schroeder has had ups and downs this past week at the Las Vegas Summer League, but he has never seemed to have any sort of panic or urgency in his game. His inexperience is supposed to be glaring as a 19-year-old point guard. And yet he calmly squares up defensively to pick your pocket, only to slap you with an "atta boy" on the butt once he has taken the ball the other way for an easy score.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/7/...top-rookies-rankings-cody-zeller-kelly-olynyk

*3. Dennis Schroeder, No. 17, Hawks*
He played at a pace advanced for his 19 years of age, gliding in jagged lines while beautifully changing speeds to manipulate any sort of room. He developed brilliant chemistry on the pick and roll with fellow rookie Lucas Nogueira, and handled a heavy offensive load well by finding his other three teammates for open shots. Defensively, he was brilliant, cutting off and hounding even the best lead guards he checked. He honestly looked like a young Rajon Rondo.


*14. Lucas Nogueira, No. 16, Hawks: *What a fascinating player. He has such great timing on his blocks and developed some beautiful chemistry with Schroeder in the pick and roll. At the same time, he's got to put some meat on those bones to be a legitimate NBA player. The potential is absolutely there, though.


*34. Mike Muscala, No. 44, Hawks: *He hit a number of nice shots off the pick and pop as the third option in the Schroeder/Nogueira pick and roll, which was good. Played pretty poor defense and wasn't great on the glass outside of one game, which was bad.​


----------

